# My first pet rabbit!



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

9 weeks old baby mini lop female. I'll be keeping her indoors, and will only own one rabbit.

I bought this cage: Double Corner Cage for small pets, 2-storied - Great deals at zooplus

Just the bottom half seems more than enough for two small rabbits. Me and my friend both managed to sit in it lol. I'm still trying to build it. No instructions.  This cage is so huge I probably should have gotten something smaller. Bedroom's already quite large but not anymore now lol.

I got both meadow and timothy hay which smells a bit but that's ok. The problem is the Wagg Bunny Brunch pellets. Despite not opening the sealed packet yet it smells quite a bit. My landlord doesn't like that smell. Said it's ok for me to keep the rabbit only if he can't smell it.

I bought Glade's Shake n' Vac Citrus Blossom for the carpet. Used a multi-surface Lemon scent cleaner on my drawers, door, and tables.

Is it safe to use Beaphar Cage Fresh Granules on the litter tray? I'm going to clean the cage with Exner Petguard. Will be collecting my rabbit on Saturday so hoping to have everything ready by then!

How often can I shower the rabbit? I know people don't normally do that but I want mines smell free and clean. I got Johnsons Small Animal Shampoo but don't know how often can I use it on the rabbit. Planning to use my hair dryer on rabbit right after washing her.

Still worried the things I've done isn't enough to mask the smell of the pellets. I placed it in the bottom shelf next to the window so it's away from sunlight but near to window so hopefully the smell goes out the window and not through the door in the other end of my bedroom.

I also bought some grow your own grass for the rabbit to nibble on. Will this attract fleas? How do I train my rabbit to play fetch? I bought a wooden ball with a bell inside. Will only let the rabbit out the cage when supervising her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry but I think even as a two storey cage it's too small for even one rabbit let alone 2, unless it's just literally somewhere that the bunny will be able to go into for food, a drink or a rest when it wants, not shut in for any length of time.

Not sure if your rabbit's food has got something wrong with it, like you bought a moldy batch or something, but rabbit food really doesn't smell much at all.

Rabbits really don't smell, so shouldn't need bathing at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

That cage is too small I'm afraid, and besides rabbits really need company to live a happy fulfilled life (after being neutered and bonded of course).

You shouldn't bath or shower a rabbit unless it is 100% needed and I'm afraid your request doesn't warrant a bath, once spayed/neutered the only thing you should smell is fresh hay.

Why would you want to teach your rabbit to play fetch? She is a rabbit not a dog 

You really need to make sure she is spayed as soon as she is old enough because does have an 85% risk of uterine cancer by the age of 5 and by the time you see symptoms of this normally it is too late :sad:

As for the bunny brunch I would change that for a pellet diet (Allen & Page or Science Selective are good brands) this will smell less and is much better for your rabbit.


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

My landlord said the cage is too big, large enough for two dogs lol. Honestly if you can fit a larger cage in your bedroom you must be filthy rich. My bedroom's already a lot larger than over a dozen previous flat/houseshares I've lived in and this cage is taking up a lot of room still. The mini lop is smaller than my hand for God's sake. Looking at the cage I can't see how it's not large enough to run and jump even when the rabbit grows into an adult size after 1 year. I looked at the pet foods at Tescos and that section does smell of pet food so yeah it does smell. Think my Glade carpet scented cleaner should work. It's been over an hour since I used it and I still smell a strong citrus blossom smell.

I will shower my rabbit, just not often. Maybe once every 3-4 weeks? Helps keep her clean and it deodorises her. I'll clean the cage every day as well. Will pour meadow hay on the floor and feed the rabbit only timothy hay. Heard from my friend timothy hay is too rich to feed rabbits every day. Can they eat timothy hay all the time? Or will I need to mix meadow hay into their diet?

The previous owner of this rabbit, who is a rabbit breeder, told me this cage will be a huge mansion for her. The hutch she lived in was about 2/3 of my bottom half of my cage so it's a huge upgrade, and before she had to share that cramp space with another rabbit. :laugh: Also told me not to get the rabbit vaccinated if I'm keeping only one rabbit indoors because it reduces her immune system. Claimed she never vaccinates any of her rabbits. She's got like 34 rabbits in that shed and they all look healthy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

If you think pet food smells then maybe you shouldn't have a pet .

I can see from your post that you're not willing to listen so I'm done, please get your girl spayed to eliminate the uterine cancer but I wouldn't advise getting another rabbit until you can buy suitable housing. 

The minimum for an indoor rabbit cage is a 48" dog crate with a puppy pen attached.

*Edited to add: Just noticed the snippet about vaccinating, please ignore what the breeder said vaccinating does not lower the immune system if fact it does quite the opposite. The VHD vaccine (Lapinject) is 99.9% effective and the myxi vaccine isn't 100% effective but vaccinated rabbits will get nodular myxi which has a much higher success rate of full recovery will proper vet care.
Please, please get your rabbit vaccinated, indoor rabbits are at just as much risk as outdoor rabbits. I have 8 indoors and all are vaccinated.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would seriously reconsider your suitability to own an animal,_ that cage is too small_ & _nobody_ on this forum would tell you any different. That is, unless you're a troll, which I'm hoping you are, if not, poor rabbit.

As for the 'breeder'- they sound like they know nothing & I'm frankly shocked, it's of utmost importance to vaccinate rabbits against both myxomatosis and VHD, regardless of whether you keep your rabbit on it's own (in itself not recommended as rabbits _need_ other rabbits for company) or indoors.


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> If you think pet food smells then maybe you shouldn't have a pet .
> 
> I can see from your post that you're not willing to listen so I'm done, please get your girl spayed to eliminate the uterine cancer but I wouldn't advise getting another rabbit until you can buy suitable housing.
> 
> ...


Won't be getting 'suitable housing' for the next 5 years at least lol. I don't get why but everyone who's seen that cage says it's too large for a rabbit but on rabbit forums everyone tells me it's not large enough. If it's any larger it kind of defeats the purpose of having an indoor cage instead of outdoor hutch. I won't keep the rabbit in the cage all the time. I'll play with her in my bedroom 2-4 hrs each day, and maybe more on Sundays.

I'll get her spayed after a year. Yeah think I'll have her vaccinated then. Is it ok to put a lavender air wick in my bedroom? Want to mask the smell of the pellets but don't want to use any smells that hurts the rabbit.


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> That cage is too small I'm afraid, and besides rabbits really need company to live a happy fulfilled life (after being neutered and bonded of course).
> 
> You shouldn't bath or shower a rabbit unless it is 100% needed and I'm afraid your request doesn't warrant a bath, once spayed/neutered the only thing you should smell is fresh hay.
> 
> ...


I did see some food mixes for rabbits that has dried corn, carrots etc but the breeder told me to feed the rabbit vegetables once every other day at most. Dunno why but after seeing a rabbit owner play fetch with a rabbit on youtube I'm wanting to do that too. -____-


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> Won't be getting 'suitable housing' for the next 5 years at least lol. *I don't get why but everyone who's seen that cage says it's too large for a rabbit but on rabbit forums everyone tells me it's not large enough*. If it's any larger it kind of defeats the purpose of having an indoor cage instead of outdoor hutch. I won't keep the rabbit in the cage all the time. I'll play with her in my bedroom 2-4 hrs each day, and maybe more on Sundays.
> 
> I'll get her spayed after a year. Yeah think I'll have her vaccinated then. Is it ok to put a lavender air wick in my bedroom? Want to mask the smell of the pellets but don't want to use any smells that hurts the rabbit.


Maybe they don't really know as much about rabbit welfare as people would on rabbit forums? The general public's knowledge of rabbit welfare is often pretty ropey, which is why there are so many rabbits in rescue centres.

People who have indoor buns generally have whole rooms & more for them to explore, not just a little cage stuck in a corner


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> Won't be getting 'suitable housing' for the next 5 years at least lol. *I don't get why but everyone who's seen that cage says it's too large for a rabbit but on rabbit forums everyone tells me it's not large enough*. If it's any larger it kind of defeats the purpose of having an indoor cage instead of outdoor hutch. I won't keep the rabbit in the cage all the time. I'll play with her in my bedroom 2-4 hrs each day, and maybe more on Sundays.
> 
> I'll get her spayed after a year. Yeah think I'll have her vaccinated then. Is it ok to put a lavender air wick in my bedroom? Want to mask the smell of the pellets but don't want to use any smells that hurts the rabbit.


Because people on forums tend to be very passionate about rabbits so have done a lot of research and know what a rabbit needs, the majority of the general public and pet shops don't.

No don't use an air wick it could risk getting a URI, and 2-4 hours a day out of the cage isn't enough I'm afraid, they need access to a run 24 hours a day.

This IMO is the smallest an indoor rabbit should have (there is a 3.8kg german lop in this)









Just because your rabbit is smaller than my Heather doesn't mean she deserves less space, in fact the smaller the bun the crazier they are.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't have any arms left if I tried putting my rabbits in the shower and they hate the hair dryer when I'm doing my own hair so I'd hate to think if I turned it on them. 

The cage is a good place to put a litter tray and will make cleaning out a lot easier. I found that by putting the litter tray in the cage, to begin with even if mine missed the litter tray they would go in the cage to do their business. 

I have honestly never heard of a rabbit that plays fetch. I have had a lot of rabbits learn how to play tag and Minion picked up hide and seek quickly. This has come in very handy as it means he knows what 'I can see you' means. So when he thinks he's being sneaky about biting the carpet all I have to do is say it and he stops . The worst part about it is for him to stop, he must know he's being naughty and shouldn't be doing it in the first place. 

Make sure the first thing it is taught is it's name, then words like 'no', 'down', 'off', 'out'. It is likely you will be using these so often they will pick them up quickly, even if, like mine, they chose to ignore them sometimes.

Neutering should be a must anyway but especially for a house rabbit. Minion in particular took to spraying, not only furnishings, but people! A week before Storm became of age to be spayed she started taking bedding and fur to make nests and became quite aggressive when you tried to clean it up. She also found it less painful to use fur from my fluffy slippers to make her nests rather than her own and put a hole in my bedding trying to turn it into 'nest material'! 

I would also recommend a friend. There is nothing worse than a lonely rabbit.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Will your bunny be allowed to play in a room aswell as being in her cage?
It may seem like a big cage to anyone new to bunnies, but trust me after you've spent time with your new bun you will realise how much room they really need.

Mine have been in their shed (8ft X6ft) for 6 days now and they are going mad, they want and need more room.

If your bun is allowed to free roam in your bedroom then this cage would be okay, but shouldnt really be shut in it IMO.

You will find that most people in the rabbit part of this forum are very passionate about bunnies welfare so have very strong views, as do I.
We're not out to attack you, but just want everyone to learn about their bunnies


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

The average person might say it's a big cage, but usually the average person hasn't done the research needed to realise it's not enough.

Would you be happy keeping for instance, a cat? or a small dog in that cage (roughly rabbit sized)? If the answer is no then why keep an equally (sometimes more) active animal of similar size in it.

I agree with what the others have said. Surely coming to forums who have the animals welfare at heart is where you learn. If you aren't willing to take advice or learn I don't see how you can have your pets best interests at heart.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> My landlord said the cage is too big, large enough for two dogs lol. Honestly if you can fit a larger cage in your bedroom you must be filthy rich. My bedroom's already a lot larger than over a dozen previous flat/houseshares I've lived in and this cage is taking up a lot of room still. The mini lop is smaller than my hand for God's sake. Looking at the cage I can't see how it's not large enough to run and jump even when the rabbit grows into an adult size after 1 year. I looked at the pet foods at Tescos and that section does smell of pet food so yeah it does smell. Think my Glade carpet scented cleaner should work. It's been over an hour since I used it and I still smell a strong citrus blossom smell.
> 
> I will shower my rabbit, just not often. Maybe once every 3-4 weeks? Helps keep her clean and it deodorises her. I'll clean the cage every day as well. Will pour meadow hay on the floor and feed the rabbit only timothy hay. Heard from my friend timothy hay is too rich to feed rabbits every day. Can they eat timothy hay all the time? Or will I need to mix meadow hay into their diet?
> 
> The previous owner of this rabbit, who is a rabbit breeder, told me this cage will be a huge mansion for her. The hutch she lived in was about 2/3 of my bottom half of my cage so it's a huge upgrade, and before she had to share that cramp space with another rabbit. :laugh: Also told me not to get the rabbit vaccinated if I'm keeping only one rabbit indoors because it reduces her immune system. Claimed she never vaccinates any of her rabbits. She's got like 34 rabbits in that shed and they all look healthy.


If you think rabbits don't need space then watch this, its a netherland dwarf the smallest breed.





Bathing rabbits can kill them from the stress, they do not like water, if you really think she needs deodorising then you can get a dry powder shampoo that you can use sparingly eveery few months.

You need to get her vaccinated, I'm a vet nurse and have seen the consequences of single house rabbits not being vaccinated.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ninjayau said:


> 9 weeks old baby mini lop female. I'll be keeping her indoors, and *will only own one rabbit*.
> 
> I bought this cage: Double Corner Cage for small pets, 2-storied - Great deals at zooplus
> 
> ...


Rabbits are _*MUCH*_ happier with company of their own kind. Please consider getting her neutered and pair her up with a neutered male bun.

That cage doesn't look suitable for rabbits, sorry. :/ Minimum size should be 6x2x2ft.

EDIT: Sorry, if she is undoors, it will be okay if she is free roaming.

Rabbits hate being washed- please don't do it.  Rabbits don't smell that bad! Just make sure you change soiled bedding daily and it should be fine.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ninjayau said:


> Won't be getting 'suitable housing' for the next 5 years at least lol.


Please do more research before choosing to get a pet!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

cant add to what the others have said but from what i can see you clearly shouldnt be owning any pet if you think a rabbit can live alone, have showers and live in a tiny cage!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think Ninjayau is just having a laugh at our expense - strictly one bunny ............tiny accommodation........smelly pellets?............shake n vac? (toxic?)...........air wick in hutch?............bathing bun regulary?...........fetch?................. 

is this really for real? Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with all the advice you have been given.

Have a read of the RWAF website Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund
you really should have dont this research before getting a rabbit.

the animal welfare act / law states that you need to be responsible for providing

For a suitable environment (place to live)
For a suitable diet
To exhibit normal behaviour patterns
To be housed with, or apart from, other animals (if applicable)
To be protected from pain, injury, suffering and disease

So in my opinion, opinions of others on this forum the RWAF and the RSPCA

Your current cage fails on suitable environment and there for fails exhibit normal behaviour patten. Rabbits love to jump and run as you will find out, they should have enough space to do this as they please at any time of the day.

Feeding have a look at these links for a deeper understanding:
RWAF: Feeding Young Rabbits
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/Feeding130807.pdf

Housed with another rabbit - You really will need to get your rabbit neutered and a friend, imagine spending 24 hours a day in your bedroom with a foreign giant visiting you occasionally you'd get bored too.

To be protected from pain, injury, suffering and disease - this includes vaccinating annually and worming every 6 months.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe you should re-think your decision to get a rabbit, sounds like a hamster (or other caged pet) would suit you better.

Rabbits must live in pairs otherwise they will become bored and stressed, no matter how much time you can spend with her nothing will be the same as company of her own kind.

Only being able to play with her 2-3 hours a day is also useless unless you're doing that when she's active which will be between dusk and dawn (playtime at 4am!)

Sticking her in that tiny cage will drive her mad and she will start chewing the bars which will be no good for her teeth.

Seriously some people should really think more about the animals they are getting, you need to be doing the best for them not what you have space for/have time for/want for yourself.

Oh and my brother and his fiance both fit inside a 4ft dog crate...doesn't mean I would keep my rabbits in there!
So I dont see what you being able to fit inside the cage has anything to do with if it's suitable for a bun or not.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I think Ninjayau is just having a laugh at our expense - strictly one bunny ............tiny accommodation........smelly pellets?............shake n vac? (toxic?)...........air wick in hutch?............bathing bun regulary?...........fetch?.................
> 
> is this really for real? Somehow I doubt it.


troll had come to mind as you said, its everything you should not do to a bunny and quickest way to get a reaction xx


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

gem88 said:


> troll had come to mind as you said, its everything you should not do to a bunny and quickest way to get a reaction xx


Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Oh and my brother and his fiance both fit inside a 4ft dog crate...doesn't mean I would keep my rabbits in there!


I agree with everything you say, but it really troubles me that you know that.......


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


I've never claimed to be a rabbit 'expert' I just do what's best for my rabbits and that is not squishing them in a teeny cage.
Oh and my rabbits are 8 and 9 years old.

It's people like you that end up with 'bad tempered' rabbits (They're not actually bad tempered this is just what people will say) they just end up not cared for properly and become stressed and start acting agressive.
Then you add to rescues problems as no doubt when that starts to happen your rabbit will be dumped on one of us too.

You need to grow up and put your pets needs before your own.

There is no getting through to people like you though is there.
I feel sorry for your future rabbit


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope the RSPCA will take the rabbit away.  Btw I have a FIVE year old Guinea Pig, who is pretty healthy, thank you.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


That is completely out of order bringing up other people rabbits who have passed.

Most of us on here have rescues, we're the ones picking up the pieces when people like you finally realise they don't actually want that cute fluffy rabbit that is now an agressive monster. Most of us have rabbits with lifelong issues caused by bad breeding and we're the ones giving these rabbits the lifelong care they need when their so called loving owneers dump them because they didn't think fluffy would cost so much.

To explain my lot to you:
Rosie: 8 year old doe who was going to be pts for being agressive when she was a year old by the "breeder" who'd already had three litters out of her. All she needed was a friend, love, and to be spayed. She's now lived an extra 7 years to what she would if I'd left her at that place, she has dental prolems caused by bad breeding so needs lots of money spent on her for monthly dentals, she also now has arthritis and has daily meds to control her pain. She costs me nearly £100 a month now for her dentals and arthitis meds.

Dylan: Runt of a litter not meant to survive after being dumped on a friends doorstep at 2 days old because the "owner" didn't get the two rabbits she had sexed. I told my friend (experienced breedeer well known on here) if he survives I will have him. At 8 weeks when I first saw him he was so small he could sit on the palm of my hand. He's now 3 years and as big as any average sized rabbit.

Lolly: 4 year old doe with only one eye. She was dumped with my vet because her partner had been killed by a fox and although she was attacked she survived. The so called owner wanted her pts but wouldn't pay for it because as this owner put it "she wasn't a very good rabbit anyway". The vet instead decided he'd give her a chance and nursed her back to health, she then went on to a rescue run by a cose friend of mine till she was ready to rehome. She's now living with me and is the sweetest thing although very nervous.

Ember: 5 year old doe removed from a hoarder by same rescue as Lolly was with. She weighed twice what she should from being overfed so was put on a diet. After losing all the extra weight she was left with lots of extra skin so isn't a pretty rabbit but she has personality. I now have her and she's on a low calerie diet because she is now prone to weight gain.

George: 3 year old lop. Recently suffered with a uti and had an abcess removed from in his abdomen. He's currently recovering from this op that has cost in excess of £200.

All my rabbits are spayed/castrated, vaccinated and have plenty of space to run. They are all looked after and cared for to make their lives happy. None of them are cuddly because I let them show their natural behaviours and behave as rabbits should. They have space to run, they have hidey holes, lots of different plants and hay to eat through the day. They will come and sit with me to have a head rub but none of them like to be picked up, this I only do a couple of times a day to check them over for health problems.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but *I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that*. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


Its saying things like this that makes the members on here not want to help you. You have been given advice as you asked for it and yet you have ignored it and taken it as a personal attack against yourself.

FYI I have had buns recently that have passed away young, so I assume you are talking about me, maybe amongst others?? Well I am NOT a rabbit expert, and I take great exception to you trying to say the way I kept my rabbits is the reason they died. I did my absolute best for those rabbits and felt very close to all of them, sometimes it is just bad breeding that is the problem, not the person that is trying to keep said rabbits in the best possible environment.

I think my previous comment to you was nice..I tried to be polite and see things from your point of view but you had no reply for that, you're only replying to comments you take offence to, so why should anyone reply nicely??


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> Its saying things like this that makes the members on here not want to help you. You have been given advice as you asked for it and yet you have ignored it and taken it as a personal attack against yourself.


Exactly. :ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


You clearly haven't read enough then, because if you had you would realise that the majority of us rescue, I personally rescue directly (from people like you when bunny is no longer fun and cute or there is a medical problem that won't be paid for and the list continues) or I take in terminal cases that live out there days here.

Not one single person on this thread claimed to be an "expert" but I for one know the consequences of keeping a rabbit in a hutch too small, my Bluey for instance now has to have daily pain relief due to arthritis setting in (he is 7 years old) due to being kept in too small a hutch and not being able to move how he needed whilst he was growing. I rescued Bluey from someones garden, he was only fed as and when they remembered (only wagg bunny brunch, no hay) and the rest of the time he only had cardboard to eat, his hutch was inches deep in poo.

When I picked him up he was very skinny, but still a happy looking entire buck, I got his weight up and then booked him in for neutering (he came to me because he had bitten his owner on several occasions). I asked the vet to check his teeth whilst he was under the ga because I had noticed that he was dribbling (still happy to eat tho).

A couple of hours after I had dropped him off I get a call from the vet, after looking into Bluey's mouth it was very obvious that Bluey needed a dental at the same time, one of the spurs on his molars had grown so long that it had pierced a hole in his tongue....

Bluey turned out to be a fighter, he came home that evening and started eating pretty much straight away, I went in to check on him at 1am before I was going to bed.

I will never forget what I saw that night......
My white rabbit was blood red all down his front and all over his head, I picked him up and rushed to the emergency vet still no idea where the blood was coming from. Once at the vets we discovered that Bluey had bitten a chunk of his tongue off 

After a bit of a clean up and making sure the bleeding had stopped I bought him home and for the next week I had to syringe feed him every two hours (his tongue was swollen so couldn't eat properly) and inject fluids under the skin, after this time he started eating for himself 

This is Bluey 3 years later with his two girlfriends:









So yep when my rabbits come to me in time, they do get to live long, happy lives.
:dita:

Unfortunately not all mine have come to me in time 

Oh and thanks, I haven't been called a kid in a very, very long time


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> Ah yes, I must be a 'troll', a 11ft tall green hairy monster. You lot are just kids by the looks of it. I'll be getting my rabbit tomorrow and I'm sure my rabbit will be happy and live long. You all call yourselves 'experts' but I keeps reading threads here about your rabbits dying at young age. I'm guessing your so-called expertise is the result of that. Thank you for your time everyone and hope your rabbits don't die early.


The most immature person on this thread is your "dear" self.

I am sorry, and I am probably falling into the trap you are setting in instigating confrontation, but I am disgusted with your clear lack of care for the poor, innocent animal that is going to fall into your care.

Clearly you have done no research into the needs of a rabbit, beyond what zooplus etc have decided is right for your animal. I have two small/medium breed rabbits in a 9' by 4' dog kennel. This is big enough. As someone else has said your rabbit will go mad if it is kept in that every day, all day. No if you had said, "no people my rabbit will have the run of my room most of the day" maybe you wouldn't have got this reaction that you were clearly not expecting. But judging by your/your landlord's intolerance for the slightest smell of anything animal related then I am guessing this will not be the case, although I will be happy if you prove me wrong.

With regards to the "breeder" off whom you are getting your rabbit from, they need reporting to their council if they consider, what you have claimed are the sizes of the cages the rabbits are being kept in, are suitable for rabbits. And not to vaccinate their rabbits means that if a disease takes hold of one of their bunnies, their whole "collection" could be wiped out. They need reporting. Could you please PM me details of this breeder and I am happy to be the one responsible for reporting them.

With regards to the suggested diet for your rabbit, for almost the same price or cheaper if online you can get a pellet based diet which is suitable for your rabbit. Please look at the options that have been suggested.

With regards to the showers for your rabbit (it hurts me to say that!), but you can KILL it if you shower it. If you cannot stand the smell...PLEASE DO NOT GET A RABBIT!!!

Did you know rabbits live up to 8/9/10 (sometimes longer) years????????????????

With regards to a companion for your rabbit, it needs one.

You may act all tough, but here is to hoping that somewhere, under that seemingly uncaring exterior, is someone who actually wants what is best for their pet. So I IMPLORE you, to please read the advice, take it on board and act in a way which is befitting of your animal. Then you may be able to give your rabbit(S) a well researched, well thought-out home.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

cant really add to the others except that you are incredibly immature, instead of taking advice from people that know you have decided to go into a childish rant and have the audacity to bring up people unfortunate enough to loose their pets when you have no idea why, you dare to judge us on face value when we DO know what we're talking about (some more than others but we do know). not one proper animal/rabbit savvy person, website or vet ect will tell you that putting a rabbit no matter how small in a 4ft cage is good or fair, nor will they tell you to bath/shower them or keep them on their own! they are not dogs where they can ask for your attention and happily entertain themselves. 
i hope your rabbit is not with you long and finds a proper loving home with someone like us on this forum!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It seems to me that you are just someone desperately seeking attention, not someone who genuinely wants to learn how to look after a future pet- and that is a shame, because there is so much to learn from everyone here. 

I wonder why you came on here? 

No - we are not all experts, but our combined knowledge is immense.

Personally, we have bunnies who came to use with a host of different problems - all life's rejects, many RSPCA unrehomables - dental bunnies (not diet related) - a half wildy, due to be put to sleep by the rescue because he was literally running in panic into and up the walls (but now living happily and bonded with a ladyfriend in a LARGE ENCLOSURE) - a rabbit who was dumped by the roadside in a box with his dead littermate, approx 4 weeks old, with respiratory issues, now happily bonded with 2 friends and living in LARGE INDOOR ACCOMMODATION - a rabbit so tiny and fragile that she should not have survived, with a deformed skull, dental issues, an unusual metabolism, now living in a LARGE INDOOR ENCLOSURE - and the loveliest, feistiest character you could ever meet - a hermaphrodite bunny (look it up), with associated physical differences and spinal probelms - living in a LARGE ENCLOSURE - a deaf bunny - a blind deaf bunny - a bunny with heart problems ............. We have had a bunny with scoliosis, a bunny with a spinal injury, a bunny with cancer ...............

We love our rabbits, we spend a fortune on our rabbits - I doubt that you realised how expensive owning a rabbit can be - and how dedicated a good owner is. 

So what was the point of your post? You didn't really want advice. But you got your reaction. Did that make you feel better? I wonder why.

If you looked at things differently, you could learn so much. But you would have to look at things differently and stop playing, wouldn't you?

Still - who knows? maybe one of us will take on your bunny when you get bored. Then we can make that difference.


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> You clearly haven't read enough then, because if you had you would realise that the majority of us rescue, I personally rescue directly (from people like you when bunny is no longer fun and cute or there is a medical problem that won't be paid for and the list continues) or I take in terminal cases that live out there days here.
> 
> Not one single person on this thread claimed to be an "expert" but I for one know the consequences of keeping a rabbit in a hutch too small, my Bluey for instance now has to have daily pain relief due to arthritis setting in (he is 7 years old) due to being kept in too small a hutch and not being able to move how he needed whilst he was growing. I rescued Bluey from someones garden, *he was only fed as and when they remembered (only wagg bunny brunch, no hay) and the rest of the time he only had cardboard to eat, his hutch was inches deep in poo.*
> 
> ...


Lol so I'm going to let my rabbit starve now eh? My rabbit will be fed some pellets each morning and the best timothy hay twice a day. Rest of the time plenty of access to meadow hay. And she'll get some vegetables every three days and maybe wooden toys to chew twice a week. I'll be cleaning the cage every day too. My rabbit won't die from disease, boredom, starvation or stress. :incazzato:

And to the people whining how I don't realise how expensive it is to keep a rabbit, well I spent nearly £300 for starters and will be spending approx £50 per month on food cause I'll be buying quality hay.

And lol only £30 for combined vaccinations. I'll get rabbit tonight and vaccinate her on Tues.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya...I have found the perfect solution, one that has a chance of survival with the living plan you have set out for your pet.

Hasbro - 96361 - Interactive Plush Toy - FurReal Friends : Hop-Hop my Rabbit ... | eBay


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> Lol so I'm going to let my rabbit starve now eh? My rabbit will be fed some pellets each morning and the best timothy hay twice a day. Rest of the time plenty of access to meadow hay. And she'll get some vegetables every three days and maybe wooden toys to chew twice a week. I'll be cleaning the cage every day too. My rabbit won't die from disease, boredom, starvation or stress. :incazzato:
> 
> And to the people whining how I don't realise how expensive it is to keep a rabbit, well I spent nearly £300 for starters and will be spending approx £50 per month on food cause I'll be buying quality hay.
> 
> And lol only £30 for combined vaccinations. I'll get rabbit tonight and vaccinate her on Tues.


just £30? you're not getting both vaccines then? the vaccines are at best £30 each so thats £60
rabbits dont eat like us so why not just leave 'the best tomothy hay' down all the time? she wont notice that you've got the best in twice a day compared to the normal stuff. how can you do chew toys twice a week? it may take her all of a week to get through one or if she's like mine it'll be disintergrated in a few hours and she'll start on the inside of the cage?

i'm not replying anymore this thread is now winding me up, which im sure is the reaction you were after in the first place


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> Lol so I'm going to let my rabbit starve now eh? My rabbit will be fed some pellets each morning and the best timothy hay twice a day. Rest of the time plenty of access to meadow hay. And she'll get some vegetables every three days and maybe wooden toys to chew twice a week. I'll be cleaning the cage every day too. My rabbit won't die from disease, boredom, starvation or stress. :incazzato:
> 
> And to the people whining how I don't realise how expensive it is to keep a rabbit, well I spent nearly £300 for starters and will be spending approx £50 per month on food cause I'll be buying quality hay.
> 
> And lol only £30 for combined vaccinations. I'll get rabbit tonight and vaccinate her on Tues.


Out of all that you picked up on that little snippet 

You are what I thought originally (oh and if you had researched correctly you will know that the combi has to be given AFTER a single of VHD so you're looking around £50-70 for the first injections 










I'm done, as much as I would love to help you for your rabbits sake, you can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

My dear Ninjayau,

Some of what you say is almost reassuring, as to be saying what you are saying, you obviously have a basic underlying knowledge. And, of course, everytime you come back on here and read the posts, you learn a little bit more!!!

Re vaccine - ask the vet for the combined myxi/VHD vaccine - it only needs to be done once a year. 

Also do be aware - unless you offer your poor bun unlimited hay ALL of the time, prepare yourself for the added expense of regular dentals (minimum £60 each, and often more). 

If you do go ahead with keeping one rabbit in what is the equivalent of cramped, solitary confinement, whatever "fine" hay you give it twice a day, you will not be honouring the "five freedoms"


The Five Freedoms are set out in the Animal Welfare Act of 2006 and apply to all animals including rabbits. They are as follows:-

1. Freedom from hunger and thirst - by providing fresh water and the right type and amount of food to keep them fit

2. Freedom from discomfort - by making sure that animals have the right kind of environment including shelter and somewhere comfortable to rest

3. Freedom from pain, injury and disease - by preventing them from getting ill or injured and by making sure animals are diagnosed and treated rapidly if they do

4. Freedom to behave normally - by making sure animals have enough space, proper facilities and the company of other animals of their own kind

5. Freedom from fear and stress - by making sure their condition and treatment avoid mental suffering


My final hope is that, if the rabbit is real and you actually bring it home, you quickly fall in love with it, the same as we have with ours - in which case you will then do all in your power to give it the absolute best that you can. 

Then we will welcome you back. Our combined expertise and advice after all is for free. 

Everybody makes mistakes, but everybody can learn. Even you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

You know what after visiting the op's profile and seeing who has visited I am no longer getting wound up by this thread. 

To the op I'm sure you will be given validation from your little friend so you have no need to hear what we have to say :dita:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it is time to close this thread as the lack of concern here is upsetting people. OP, perhaps as this is your first pet bunny you should take more notice of the guidance given by more experienced owners.


----------

